# Any shifting issues with 50/36 chain ring combo



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello,

Are there any shifting issues going from a standard compact 34 to a 36 ring?
I recall there were talk of shifting problems with 50/36 combo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pretty sure the 36 is 'supposed' to be used w/ the 52, but i'm sure it will shift just fine.


----------



## breezer69 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks nice


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

The large and small rings are matched to each other. I have a 50/36, but as you're aware there is also a 50/34 available. The 50 for a 36 is different than a 50 for a 34.

ETA - This is on SRAM.


----------



## Nixnick (Oct 14, 2011)

I swapped my 34 to a 36 with a 50 and have had no problems. I'm riding a 2011 apex equipped Specialized Roubaix Elite. My LBS ordered in the 36 which I am nearly certain is a sram red chain ring. Also upgraded the cassette to an 11-25. It all works together just fine. I've put just a hair under 1000 miles on this setup since Oct. 12.


----------

